# I turn my AC unit off but the compressor fan still runs



## mongoose5271

I meant to say my condenser fan.....


----------



## JJboy

Check the contract, may be stuck. Turn off your AC on thermostat. You should have a safe switch close by the condenser.


----------



## mongoose5271

JJboy said:


> Check the contract, may be stuck. Turn off your AC on thermostat. You should have a safe switch close by the condenser.


I did turn the unit off from the thermostat and the waited for about 15 minutes and the condenser fan was still going so I went outside and removed the fuse plug (is that the right term?) because I didn't want the motor to burn out. I then waited about an hour and put the fuse plug back in. The fan started going immediately so I removed the plug again and that is currently where I am at with this.


----------



## JJboy

Your contactor is stuck.


----------



## McSteve

Is the compressor still running too, or only the fan?

Be extremely careful around the outside unit, as one potential cause of that symptom is a ground fault in the outside unit's wiring. Such a fault can cause all the metal parts of the outside unit to be electrified.


----------



## mongoose5271

JJboy said:


> Your contactor is stuck.



Regarding that diagram: Is that what I'll find if I remove the panel on the outside unit?


----------



## McSteve

Yep. Just in case of a ground fault, shut off the power to the outside unit before you attempt to remove the panel.

Can you tell if the compressor and fan are both running, or just the fan?


----------



## mongoose5271

McSteve said:


> Yep. Just in case of a ground fault, shut off the power to the outside unit before you attempt to remove the panel.
> 
> Can you tell if the compressor and fan are both running, or just the fan?



Absolutely. Just the fan is running as far as I can tell.


----------



## McSteve

If the compressor still starts and stops normally when you turn the thermostat on and off, it's not the contactor. Do you have a multimeter?


----------



## mongoose5271

Well the air runs fine if I turn it back on via the thermostat; is that what you mean? No I don't have a multimeter.


----------



## McSteve

might be time to just call a tech, I'm afraid. Without a multimeter there isn't much more troubleshooting you can do.


----------



## biggles

shut the stat no cool call..then shut the disconnect next to the condenser...remove the access panel on the outside section/condenser and the electrical panel..."alls off with no call or power" can you push the contactor in/springs back out with a pencil or pen...or is it stuck closed..when that closes when your stat calls the compressor and fan both start....


----------



## mongoose5271

OK. Appreciate the help.


----------



## Kurt698939

I can see this is way late. But just off the odd chance that someone else is finding this looking for a solution. Had a call yesterday with these indicators. After the call for cooling had stopped the condenser fan would continue to hum Not fully on. What had happened was one leg of the motor had a short to ground. Another leg of the motor was connected to a "shank" contractor. This means that leg always has 120v and would complete its circuit to ground and try to run the fan with 120v. 
Moral of the story is with these symptoms you will most likely need a tech to come and replace the fan motor.


----------

